# Caring for Cannas



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I plan on get a canna, anyone have any tips on caring for them


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Eats plants like there is no tomorrow.
Very heavy bioload, like goldfish, allow 5G minimum.
Needs water to be overfiltered, say a filter rated for 75G on a 20G.
Rinse filter material very often.
Frequent large waterchanges.
Need alkaline water.
No aggresive tankmates.
May climb out of water.
Feed lots of calcium rich veggies, especially greens like collards or dandelions.
Temps in the 70s

violet


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

They need 5 gallons each cause they get the size of baseballs.


----------

